# connecting to utilities



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

hi,just wondered if anyone can advise on how to get connected to electric and water in southern italy,when not speaking much italian?i know i need to contact Enel for the utilities...can anyone help?thank you.....
or interested how much people have been charged to get this done...


----------



## Nardini (Dec 3, 2007)

You are quite right about the need to talk to ENEL about your connection to electricity supplies - although, it might also be worth a chat with Edison as they are just launching their own services at the moment (still using ENEL wires though). You should be able to talk to the suppliers that already supplied the property as it will be a far, far more difficult venture if your property is new. You will need to have your codice fiscale to hand, of course.

If your property has no pre-existing connections, this is when you discover how legal your property is... Good luck.


----------

